# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Francis Light und James Scott.

## Erwin

Hier möchte ich etwas über die beiden Abenteurer Francis Light und James Scott schreiben, die es beinahe geschafft hätten, dass Phuket eine britische Kolonie wurde. (Ich lese nämlich gerade ein interessantes Buch über die Geschiche Phukets)
F.Light wurde 1740 in Suffolk geboren. Mit 22 Jahren wurde er Leutnant auf dem Kriegsschiff HMS Arrogant.  
Hier traf er den damals 17jährigen J. Scott, der in Edinburgh aufgewachsen war. 
Ein Jahr später, nachdem der 7jährige Krieg beendet war und die Zahl der Kriegsschiffe reduziert wurde, buchte Light eine Passage nach Madras und fand eine Beschäftigung bei einer privaten Handelsfirma (Jourdain, Sullivan und De Souza). Ihm wurde ein Handelsschiff anvertraut. Bald konnte er Hindu, Malaiisch und Siamesisch. Für drei Jahre leitete Light dann eine Niederlassung seiner Firma in Aceh, auf Sumatra. Hier hörte er, dass J.Scott ebenfalls als Händler arbeitete und auf Phuket war.
Light hatte Phuket schon besucht und dort Waffen, Baumwolle und Opium verkauft. Er hatte auch die Bekanntschaft Sultan Jewa von Keddah gemacht, der versucht hatte, eine Schwäche Siams auszunutzen und Phuket zu besetzen, aber dann wieder vertrieben worden war.  1771 machte sich eine Piratenflotte von Phuket auf den Weg nach Keddah und plünderte mehrere Orte dort. Da Light’s Firma auch mit Söldnern handelte, schlug Sultan  Jewa Light vor, die Firma solle Söldner zum Schutz von Keddah zur Verfügung stellen, gegen Überlassung von 50% des Handelsmonopols dort.  Doch die Firma lehnte den Vorschlag als zu risikoreich ab. Light machte dann denselben Vorschlag der Ostindischen Kompanie. Die suchte zwar seit langem eine feste Handelsbasis , waren zunächst auch an dem Deal interessiert, aber dann brach man die Verhandlungen ab. 
Aber Light gab die Idee nicht auf, er verfolgte sie über die nächsten 20 Jahre! Er glaubte, wenn er für die Ostindienkompanie einen sicheren Handelsplatz in der Region einrichten könne, würde er unendlich reich…Als der Deal mit Keddah nicht klappte, dachte er, Phuket sei genauso gut. 
Light löste sich von seiner Firma, erwarb ein eigenes bewaffnetes Handelsschiff und begab sich zu seinem Freund Scott auf Phuket. Das war 1772. 
Die Burmesen hatten die Stadt Mergui , heute Myeik in Myanmar, 1765 erobert, Phuket, Phang Nga und Trang waren wichtige Handelshäfen Siams. 
1772, als Light nach Phuket kam,  war die Situation dort nicht ungefährlich.  Aus Sorge um seine Sicherheit schlief er auf seinem Schiff. Scott hatte ein Anwesen in Tharua. In der Nähe lag sein Schiff, auf das und mit dem er jederzeit hätte fliegen könne, wenn es brenzlig wurde. Man musste immer mit Bedrohung durch Holländer oder Piraten rechnen. 
Scott lebte wie ein Malaie, er trug einen Sarong, hatte einen Bart, hatte mit einer Malaiin mehrere Kinder (auch mit mehreren Eingeborenen in anderen Häfen). Von manchen Europäern wurde das als „unehrenhaft und degeneriert“  angesehen.
Beide, Scott und Light, hatten jetzt als gemeinsames Ziel, Phuket zur britischen Kolonie zu machen.
Light importierte Waffen (Musketen, Kanonen, Kanonenkugeln), Schwefel, Salpeter, Baumwollstoffe, Opium von Indien, Reis und Salz von Keddah.  Bezahlt wurde er mit Zinn manchmal auch mit Elefanten. 
Als wichtiger Waffenlieferant traf er sogar Tak Sin persönlich. Inzwischen besaß er drei bewaffnete Handelsschiffe. Er lebte jetzt mit einer Christin, Martina Rozell, zusammen, halb Portugiesin, halb Siamesin. Sie hatten 5 Kinder, lebten zunächst in Tharua auf Phuket, später in Penang und Keddah. Aber Scott und Light hatten beide eine Menge anderer Damenbekanntschaften. Man weiß, dass Scott mindestens 8 Kinder auf Phuket hatte, und ebenso viele weitere in anderen Orten. Briefe von Damen, geschrieben als Light nach Keddah und Penang ging,  sind erhalten und klingen ganz ähnlich wie 
Briefe an Farangs, geschrieben von den Mädchen aus Pattaya an ihre Liebsten in Europa. Z.B. heißt es in einem solchen Brief an Light: Du bist schon so lange weg, ich lebe in großen Schwierigkeiten, bin nicht glücklich…ich habe versucht, etwas Geld zu verdienen, Dir treu zu bleiben, ich denke an Dich morgens, wenn ich aufstehe, und abends, wenn ich schlafen gehe. Was Du mir an Gegenständen gegeben hattest, musste ich verkaufen, um Essen zu kaufen. Ich hatte nur noch meine Kleider, und die hat ein Dieb gestohlen… 
Nachdem Martina mit den Kindern wie fast alle übrigen Christen nach Keddah übersiedelte, kaufte Light eine Frau namens Amdaeng Rat. Sie war die Frau eines niedrigen Beamten, Khun Thalakang. Der hatte sich Geld von einem chinesischen Geldverleiher namens Wong geliehen und diesem, wie es damals üblich war, seine Frau als Sicherheit überlassen. Als Herr Thalakang seine Schulden nicht zahlen konnte, zahlte stattdessen Light die Schulden und lebte hinfort mit der Frau zusammen.
Fortsetzung folgt!

----------


## Erwin

Light versuchte, Phuket der East Indian Company als Kolonie schmackhaft zu machen. Immer wieder betonte er in seinen Briefen an die East Indian Company, wie gut der Hafen Tharua sei, dort seien die Schiffe gegen Unwetter geschützt und könnten gegen Feinde gut verteidigt werden. Er meinte, hier könnten Schiffe gut repariert werden. Er legte unermüdlich dar, wie die Kosten für die Errichtung von Forts etc. schnell wieder reinkämen, denn es gebe viel Zinn auf Phuket, an den Küsten gebe es viel Ambra (in von Pottwalen ausgeschiedenes Sekret, das zur Parfümherstellung benutzt wurde und sehr kostbar war; bevor im 19.Jahrhundert der Walfang intensiv betrieben wurde, gab es zahlreiche Wale um Phuket). Er betonte, wie fruchtbar der Boden auf der Insel sei, gut geeignet für Pfeffer, Baumwolle, Zucker, Kaffee. 
Ferner behauptete Light, die Phuketianer würden sich gern „von der grausamen Unterdrückung durch die Siamesen befreien“. Sie wären froh, wenn die East Indian Company käme, weil dann niemand mehr fürchten müsse, der Früchte seiner Arbeit beraubt zu werden. 
Auch Scott schrieb, es gebe nur zwei Wege, Phuket zur Kolonie zu machen, entweder durch Vertrag mit dem König von Siam oder durch eine Allianz mit den Phuketianern, gegen den Willen des Königs von Siam.
Beide, Light und Scott, drückten ihre Überzeugung aus, die Phuketianer würden sich gern unter den Schutz einer europäischen Macht stellen, um „nicht länger von Siam unterdrückt zu werden“. Die Phuketianer hassten es z.B., 25% des gewonnenen Zinns an die siamesische Regierung abgeben zu müssen.
Light schieb, bei seinem Treffen mit Tak Sin 1774 habe dieser ein großes Interesse gezeigt, Freundschaft mit den Briten zu pflegen. Er wolle etwa Mergui von den Burmesen befreien und dann den Briten geben. Auf jeden Fall solle es nach Tak Sin’s Wunsch bald eine britische Niederlassung in Sam geben. 
Sott und Light wandten sich schon 1773 an den Gouverneur, Phaya Pimon und die Drei arbeiteten einen geheimen Deal aus. Die Briten sollten Phuket übernehmen und gegen Angriffe aus Siam schützen. Alle Schulden von Phuketianern gegenüber dem König von Siam seien null und nichtig.  Phuketianer, die Sklaven der Königs seien, würden frei sein. Die Ostindische Kompanie würde 25% mehr für Zinn zahlen als der König. 
Fortsetzun folgt

----------


## Erwin

Etwa 1779 kam dieser Plan Tak Sin’s Militär-Superintendenten zu Ohren. Light bekam das bald zu spüren, denn der Militär-Superintendent begann, gegen Light zu arbeiten. Light beschwert sich darüber in einem Brief: „Ich habe 1700 Säcke Reis an die Phuketianer verkauft, abzuzahlen innerhalb von drei Jahren;  durch einen Akt der Tyrannei verbot er (der Militär-Superintendent) den Einwohnern, mir die Schulden zu zahlen.“ Dann wurde sein Haus geplündert. Man nahm Light das Land, das er auf Phuket erworben hatte. Light musste Phuket verlassen und ging nach Keddah (wo schon seine Martina und die Kinder lebten). 
Von hier aus versuchte Light, dem Militär-Superintendenten zu schaden. Aber viel konnte er nicht ausrichten. So sandte er einmal Kapitän Wilson mit einer großen Ladung Opium, Textilien und Silber nach Phuket. Wilson verkaufte etwa die Hälfte der Waren an den Militär-Superintendenten, zu hohen Preisen. Dann aber verkaufte Wilson die andere Hälfte zu billigen Preisen an die Phuketianer…. Der entsprechende Beschwerdebrief des Superintendenten an Light ist erhalten. 
Inzwischen war Light und Scott klar geworden, dass die Ostindische Kompanie momentan finanziell gesehen nicht in bester Form war. Um das Projekt, Phuket zur britischen Kolonie zu machen, nicht sterben zu lassen, schlugen sie daher vor, die Kosten durch private Subskription aufzubringen. Insbesondere sollten Geschäftsleute aus British India das Projekt finanzieren. Die Ostindienkompanie sollte das Projekt nur noch administrativ und logistisch begleiten, aber nicht mehr finanzieren. 
Der Plan fand den Beifall der Ostindienkompanie in Indien, musste aber noch in London genehmigt werden. Ein Jahr später hörten Scott und Light in Keddah, der Plan sei auch in London akzeptiert worden. Schon jubelten die beiden. 
Aber: Im Dezember 1973 kam es zur „Teeparty von Boston“, es kam dann zum Amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg, die Briten benötigten viele Schiffe und ließen die indischen Kolonien ungeschützt, der Handel kam zum Erliegen. Die Franzosen nutzten das unter Admiral de Suffren aus und störten den Handel weiter. Man glaubte jetzt an einen Krieg zwischen Britannien und Frankreich, mit ungewissem Ausgang, so dass die indischen Geschäftleute ihr Geld nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellen wollten. 
1783 führte Light sein Schiff „Blake“, voll beladen mit Reis, nach Indien, das Schiff wurde aber von de Suffren aufgebracht, Light kam ins Gefängnis in Trincamalore (Indien), für 1 Jahr. Scott wurde auf seinem Schiff von den Holländern gefangen eommen und ebenfalls für ca. 1 Jahr ins Gefängnis (in Malacca) geworfen. 
Zurück in Keddah, nahm Light (zusammen mit Scott) wieder konspirative Beziehungen zu Gouverner Phaya Pimon auf. Sie wollten den alten Plan, Phuket zur Kolonie zu machen, wieder aufnehmen. 
Forsetzung folgt.

----------


## frank_rt

*es ist ja schon interessant was da so 2 möchtegern kolonisten alles machen wollten. auch das sich diese bewaffnete handelsschiffe zulegen konnten. wenn ich schaue was sich alles um die inseln im chineschen meer passiert, ist das schon irgendwie ähnlich. ich bin mächtig stark und was ich will ist richtig, so ungefähr handelt china. bzw handelten die 2 auch *

----------


## wein4tler

Zitat: >Aber: Im Dezember 1973 kam es zur „Teeparty von Boston“<
Ist wohl ein Schreibfehler und soll wahrscheinlich 1773 heißen.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, es muss 1773 heißen. Ich bedauere den Fehler. Aber onwohl ich immer noch einmal alles durchlese, bevor ich es poste, kommen solche dummen Fehler vor....

Light und Scott versuchten nun, die Ostindische Kompanie zu bewegen, den alten Plan wieder aufzunehmen. Die war auch bereit dazu, weil man einsah, dass die britische Flotte unbedingt einen Hafen an der Westseite der Halbinsel haben musste. Die Situation in Phuket war nun so, dass Scott und Light wieder nach Phuket zurückkehren konnten. 
Inzwischen war Tak Sin hingerichtet, Rama I war auf dem Thron. Bald gab es Gerüchte von einer bevorstehenden burmesischen Invasion in Phuket. Scott glaubte nicht daran,  nutzte aber das Gerücht, um Gouverneur Phaya Pimon zu veranlassen, ein Fort bei Yamoo zu bauen, angeblich gegen die Burmesen, aber in Wirklichkeit gegen die Siamesen. Doch dann erkrankte Phaya Pimon. Und dann, im Dezember 1778, fielen die Burmesen in Phuket ein. 
Die ersten, die sich auf ihre Schiffe begaben und flohen, waren Scott und Light.  Scott ließ dabei seine Frau und Kinder auf Phuket zurück und segelte nach Tranquebar, der dänischen Handelsstation in Indien.
Zur Überraschung der beiden wurden die Burmesen von den Siamesen geschlagen und zogen sich zurück. Light hatte immer gegenüber der Ostindischen Kompanie behauptet, das siamesische Militär wäre sehr schwach. Um nicht als Lügner dazustehen, behauptete er nun, die Burmesen hätten sich aus Phuket zurückgezogen wegen innerer Streitigkeiten.  Um die Phuketianer, die er schmählich im Stich gelassen hatte, wieder für sich zu gewinnen, sandte er auf eigene Kosten nach dem Rückzug der Burmesen ein Schiff mit 500 Säcken Reis nach Phuket.  
Der Sultan von Keddah, immer noch wütend, dass er von Phuket vertrieben worden war, hatte heimlich die Burmesen mit Waffen unterstützt, obwohl er Siam unterstand. Jetzt fürchtete er, die Siamesen würden ihn zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Daher machte er Light einen neuen  Vorschlag, er würde die Insel Penang den Briten überlassen, wenn er dafür Schutz gegenüber Siam bekäme. 
Light schrieb an die Ostindische Kompanie, Penang wäre für ihre Zwecke ideal. Light verfolgte nun den Plan, „zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen“ und schlug vor, sowohl Penang als auch Phuket in Besitz zu nehmen.  Beide könnten durch dieselben Kriegsschiffe und dieselben Soldaten beschützt werden. 
Man entschied sich, zuerst Penang zu übernehmen. August 1786 landete Light (von Phuket kommend) auf Penang, auf einer britischen Fregatte sowie mit einem Kontingent von Sepoys aus der indischen Armee und hisste die britische Flagge. Es ist ein Brief der Ostindischen Kompanie erhalten, indem man Scott und Light für die Übernahme Penangs gratuliert, zugleich aber sagt, wegen der finanziellen Situation der Ostindischen Kompanie sei es besser, zunächst sich auf Penang zu konzentrieren und zu sehen, wie sich das entwickle.
Scott und Light schrieben an die Ostindische Kompanie, da die Aussichten auf finanziellen Gewinn auf Phuket wegen der dortigen Zinnvorkommen sehr groß (größer als in Penang) seien, solle man doch das Projekt „Phuket als Kolonie“ nicht aufgeben. 
Aber 1787 änderten sich die Bedingungen in Phuket. Rama I kontrollierte jetzt den Süden Thailands militärisch stärker, setzte einen neuen militärischen Superintendenten und einen neuen Gouverneur für Phuket ein. Trotz ihres erfolgreichen Widerstands gegen die Burmesen waren Lady Chan und ihre Schwester nicht mehr so mächtig und einflussreich wie zuvor. 
Light wandte sich an den neuen Gouverneur und bot ihm die gleichen Bedingungen an wie er mit Phaya Pimon ausgehandelt hatte. Der neue Gouverneur antwortete, er sei einverstanden. Aber die Ostindische Kompanie beschloss, lieber mit Siam auf freundlichem Fuße zu stehen, und gab den Plan, Phuket zur Kolonie zu machen, auf.
Light ging seinen Geschäften in Penang nach, erkrankte aber schwer an Malaria. Er starb 1794, im Alter von 54 Jahren.
Einen Tag vor seinem Tod ließ er alle seine Sklaven frei…
James Scott hatte in Penang eine neue Familie gegründet. Mit der neuen Frau hatte er 6 Kinder. Die alte Familie in Phuket hatte er einfach verlassen und kümmerte sich nicht mehr um sie. Er arbeitete daran, der reichste Mann von Penang zu werden. Als 1810 die Burmesen Phuket eroberten, schrieb der burmesische General an den Gouverneur von Penang: „Wir haben die Gattin und Kinder von James Scott hier gefunden. Da er kein Siamese und kein siamesischer Untertan ist, hat er nichts zu befürchten und kann seine Frau und Kinder hier abholen.“ Aber Scott war schon 1808 gestorben…
Light und Scott liegen in Penang begraben. Ich habe mir vorgenommen, wenn ich das nächste Mal nach Penang fliege (wohl Ende dieses Jahres), ihre Gräber zu besuchen.  
Ende

----------

